# Deadly ash borer found in Ludington park



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

What a bummer! ** 



*Deadly ash borer found in Ludington park*




LUDINGTON, Mich. Michigan officials say campers appear to be responsible for the spread of the emerald ash borer to Ludington State Park on Lake Michigan.

About 15 (M) million of the state's 700 (M) million ash trees are dead or dying from ash borer damage. 



State agriculture Department officials say campers bringing firewood apparently brought the beetles as well. 



Inspectors found the infestation in the Cedars campground at the park. 



The campground has more than 20 ash trees. 



A cutting would likely change the look of the Cedar campground significantly because the ash trees provide much of the shade in the campground.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

That's a drag, but this won't be the last story like this that we here. They always seem to blame it on campers bringing in firewood from infected areas. But those little suckers have wings ! I believe that even if the quarrantine is obeyed the infestation is just going to continue to spread. It's sad because a good number of the trees on my lot are Ash and I'm going to have to cut many of them soon.  Even the biggest (100'+ high and about 34" diameter at the base) has got it and it's gonna have to be taken down soon.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Emerald ash borer found at Ludington State Park

http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news.php?story_id=27780

By BRIAN MULHERIN, Daily News Staff Writer, 
[email protected] 843-1122, ext. 348

Two years after officials started asking people not to transport firewood across the state, an ash tree infested with the emerald ash borer has been discovered at Ludington State Park.

Jennifer Quimby of the Michigan Department of Agriculture said Wednesday that transport of firewood is believed to be the cause of the infestation, which was discovered in the Cedars Campground at the park. 

What we believe is more than likely is that it was firewood movement, Quimby said. 

The campground has more than 20 ash trees, which were planted as shade trees. Typically, all ash trees within a half mile of an infested tree are removed, but Quimby said a thorough environmental assessment would be conducted first in this case. Trees are typically cut when the larvae are dormant in the fall or winter months. 

We have to look at the trees, whats the environmental impact on protected dunes, protected species  Quimby said. 

Park Manager Mike Mullen said he was aware of the infestation, but was still waiting for further word from the Department of Agriculture on what would happen next. 

Mullen said that campers have been told to burn firewood from out of the area immediately upon arrival this year. Once in the campground, visitors have been encouraged to use local sources of firewood, Mullen said. 

A cutting would likely change the look of the Cedar Campground significantly because the ash trees provide much of the shade in the campground. 

I would say its probably 50 percent, Mullen said. Its pretty substantial. Fortunately, thats the only campground where we have a large population of ash. 

Persons with questions regarding ash trees can contact the Michigan Department of Agriculture at (616) 356-0600 or the Michigan State University Extension office in Scottville at 757-4789.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Doesn't surprise me any.

I have seen 100s of trailers and trucks carrying firewood from St Clair Co. to Sanilac Co. on M-25.
Nothing will stop the spread because people don't care apparently.

By the time they see the sign posted it's too late to even stop.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Give the SOB's that are stupid enough to continue transporting wood north a ticket. EVERY Friday when I leave work in Ann Arbor and head home to Standish, it's amazing the number of people shipping wood north. Its been repeated over and over not to transport wood north and the billboards along the highway reinforce the statment as well. My guess is that its people not related to this site or anyother site that cares about our northern michigan woods that are transporting the wood and they are not being informed about spreading the ash borer.  
I wish that we could give something back to people that ship wood north, maybe we can ship deer from the TB zones to lower Michigan! Ah the Aholes that are shipping the wood north are probably non hunting nature lover wanna be peta members.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Memorial Weekend was a prime example. All of the Rest Areas had USFS workers inspecting vehicles for imported wood. One told me that he confiscated 13 loads and that was by Friday night. 

One of the campers in our CG brought some ash that was infested. He's from Indiana and wasn't aware of it. It's almost impossible to stop the spread unless you use road blocks

I have some at the house and don't know where to take it. Open fires are not allowed within our city limits and both of my camps are outside the zones


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Get one of those outdoor firepits. They are legal in your city. I'll come by and tend the fire with you one fine evening while we examine the contents of a purple bag...........


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Rondevous said:


> Doesn't surprise me any.
> 
> I have seen 100s of trailers and trucks carrying firewood from St Clair Co. to Sanilac Co. on M-25.
> Nothing will stop the spread because people don't care apparently.
> ...


Kirk you hit it on the head. Everyone is acting as if they are immune to the laws when it comes to this. I posted a thread to encourage other sportsman to not travel out of their area with wood.

Maybe the police need to start pulling over people on major highways and by campgrounds when the wood is visible. I have been up north almost every weekend since March trout fishing I have on every single trip have seen people transporting wood. This is going to be a real BIG problem.



> A cutting would likely change the look of the Cedar campground significantly because the ash trees provide much of the shade in the campground.


Ranger, your right! We are going to see major shade loss in many of our campgrounds because of the bore. I wonder how I might get an A/C unit attatched to my tent  

I don't think the trasportation of the wood in most cases is awareness it's ignorance.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ESOX said:


> Get one of those outdoor firepits. They are legal in your city. I'll come by and tend the fire with you one fine evening while we examine the contents of a purple bag_..........._


_Hey, what about we hold the first annual *"M-S.com Emerald Ash Borer Eradication Blue Bag Taste Test M&G"?*_  I don't have any ash to burn but I'm sure I can find a blue bag for the cause!  

BTW - Those "outdoor firepits" are not well suited for my needs, I turned one into a piece of unrecognizable recycled sheet metal after just one night. Trying to have a bon-fire in one of those things is like trying to have a pig roast using a habachi! :yikes:


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

by putting quarrantine on an area they are tring to slow it down there are some poeple working on some sortof pestaside right now


----------

